# Windows 10 laptop losing connection to screen



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

So I have a bit of a weird issue. I am running a windows 10 laptop specs are - Intel i7-4710HQ CPU 2.50ghz - 28gb DDR3 ram and a gtx 980m. This laptop was damaged pretty bad, the screen was so destroyed it was removed, however internally the components are fine, but a few ports were damaged as well. I can't use the HDMI port anymore so I use the mini display port to a 32 inch tv screen and it runs great! Then usually after I shut it down and have a nights sleep the pc will show the windows loading screen and then completely lose connection to the screen. I attempt to update my gtx graphics while I have the pc running but it ultimately leads to a black screen that I have only managed to fix with a system reset. I am wondering if there is any fix for this or if I will have to just get a new hdmi port installed maybe? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

To see what hardware is in that laptop please run this on it and paste the blue text it creates into your reply :-
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe

Also if possible please post the make and full model number of the laptop, often on a label underneath.


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200522140023.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 28 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M
Hard Drives: C: 118 GB (26 GB Free); D: 931 GB (717 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. G751JY, ver 1.0, s/n BSN12345678901234567
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver _ASUS_ - 1072009, s/n F2N0WU094606073
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

The system model is - G751JY

Thanks for the response!


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> 
> To see what hardware is in that laptop please run this on it and paste the blue text it creates into your reply :-
> https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
> ...


Help me dawg :'(


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Sorry for the slow reply, I think your thread got buried under newer ones.

As a possible workaround what happens if you put the laptop to Sleep rather than turning it off for the night ?

You said a 'system reset' fixes it temporarily, what exactly do you do ?


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> Sorry for the slow reply, I think your thread got buried under newer ones.
> 
> As a possible workaround what happens if you put the laptop to Sleep rather than turning it off for the night ?
> 
> You said a 'system reset' fixes it temporarily, what exactly do you do ?


No worries, I didn't reply directly to you so you probably weren't notified or anything, still appreciate the reply!

That currently is my workaround haha, has been going for a few days solid too I might add.

Basically turn it off and on repeatedly while spamming the f9-f12 keys through the "Republic of Gamers" boot logo, and either that or the laptops error response to it being shut off and on brings up the blue screen. At that point I go to advanced settings -> reset pc.

Also, any attempt to download the Geforce ready drivers from nvidia causes a black screen mid download resulting in the same stressful turn off - turn on process.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I'm logging off now but I will think about your problem and post here again if I come up with anything.


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> Ok, I'm logging off now but I will think about your problem and post here again if I come up with anything.


I appreciate it


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> Ok, I'm logging off now but I will think about your problem and post here again if I come up with anything.


Baby come back, you can blame it all ON MEEEEEE :'(


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

justg1997 said:


> Baby come back, you can blame it all ON MEEEEEE :'(


I certainly will. 

Make sure you are connected to the Internet
In Device Manager expand Display adaptors
right click on the revealed adaptor > Update driver > Search automatically...

If that installed a newer driver see if the TV display still works now after a restart.


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> I certainly will.
> 
> Make sure you are connected to the Internet
> In Device Manager expand Display adaptors
> ...


The update went through and the restart worked but I am still terrified to shut it off lmao! Should I give it a go anyways?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would go for it, you will have to shut it down eventually so do it now while you still have a chance of doing a restore if necessary.

Good luck !


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> I would go for it, you will have to shut it down eventually so do it now while you still have a chance of doing a restore if necessary.
> 
> Good luck !


Did a full shutdown and everything is working perfect! Wondering if I should maybe try the GTX geforce game ready driver now.... hmmmmmmmmmmmm. What do you think? Again I appreciate all of your help!!!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I doubt you will gain anything by installing that driver and why take the risk now it's working well ?


----------



## justg1997 (May 22, 2020)

managed said:


> I doubt you will gain anything by installing that driver and why take the risk now it's working well ?


Good point, I appreciate all of the help! You've been my savior <3


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome. :up:

(When you're sure it's fixed please click on [Mark Solved] at the top of your page)


----------

